# My golden turning in to the monster!



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You have a hunting retriever, to whom water is part and parcel of his genes. 
Don't just leave him there- obviously. 

If you can't get on top of a good heel, where he ignores distractions that are super tempting, don't walk him by the water. 'Completing his training'- not sure what that means but it is clear he needs some distraction work, to learn that when it is time to go he must go too. Dogs never really have completed their training, they need refreshers, daily reminders of what they learned initially. 
It sounds like you have some enviable walk places- I'm jealous!


----------



## OKorob (Jun 18, 2019)

Prism Goldens said:


> You have a hunting retriever, to whom water is part and parcel of his genes.
> Don't just leave him there- obviously.
> 
> If you can't get on top of a good heel, where he ignores distractions that are super tempting, don't walk him by the water. 'Completing his training'- not sure what that means but it is clear he needs some distraction work, to learn that when it is time to go he must go too. Dogs never really have completed their training, they need refreshers, daily reminders of what they learned initially.
> It sounds like you have some enviable walk places- I'm jealous!


 Thank you for your comment, Barley is very obedient dog, except when by the water. 
I always going with him through all things he learned. I am always refreshing his knowledge and he is very good. Except as I already said near water. This morning we went for a walk in the forest and we both enjoyed the walk. 
I tried different distractions with Barley and first time we doing it he responds really well and next time he already knows how I am going to distract him and he straight away starts to getting out from his harnes because he knows after that he will be walked away from the water. And he hates it. He is very clever boy. 
And only reason I am here because I think I tried everything. 
I would never leave him, to precious to us, but that feeling inside when he is so stubborn!!!! ....


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

OKorob said:


> Thank you for your comment, Barley is very obedient dog, except when by the water.
> I always going with him through all things he learned. I am always refreshing his knowledge and he is very good. Except as I already said near water. This morning we went for a walk in the forest and we both enjoyed the walk.
> I tried different distractions with Barley and first time we doing it he responds really well and next time he already knows how I am going to distract him and he straight away starts to getting out from his harnes because he knows after that he will be walked away from the water. And he hates it. He is very clever boy.
> And only reason I am here because I think I tried everything.
> I would never leave him, to precious to us, but that feeling inside when he is so stubborn!!!! ....



Out of curiosity, have you tried a HIGH VALUE treat in exchange for him listening? Food and retrievers go hand and hand and just maybe he will want the treat more than being in the water.:grin2:


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Bring VERY high value treats on walks with you to keep him interested in you while he learns what you want from him. Use hot dogs cut up into small slices and microwaved for 5 mins, or you could try freeze dried treats (beef is what we use and Denver LOVES them).

Hold the treat in your hand by your side as you are walking Barley. Kind of ignore him (but keep the treat in your hand) and every time his nuzzles your hand or he is in the correct heel position, give him a treat. Every time for a while. Once he's got that down you can move your hand to your hip....less treats now. He will learn the beginning of heel and that when he is near you and walking with you, he gets rewarded.

This helped Denver SO much with heeling and also with recall...because he learned that coming to me and being near me is a good thing!

Also....maybe get a better harness if he keeps slipping out of this one...not safe.

Good luck!


----------

